# Who are the worst drivers in Europe



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Who in your opinion make the worst drivers in Europe ? (nationality). 

The Belgians cut in too quick . The Italians are inattentive . The Germans drive too fast . And what about us , are we perfect ? I think not. 8O 

I have only put some western Europe/Greece countries in the poll.  

Get voting.

Don


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

Don Madge said:


> Who in your opinion make the worst drivers in Europe ? (nationality).
> 
> The Belgians cut in too quick . The Italians are inattentive . The Germans drive too fast . And what about us , are we perfect ? I think not. 8O
> 
> ...


Hi Don

I found.......

The Italians to be amazingly considerate.

The Germans to be very respectful of speed limits and most other road rules

The French to be quite polite

The Dutch to drive too fast and not too sure about what to do if they come across bikes on the road

....but for me, the Austrians are the worse. They drive too fast, especially in towns and seem to have a total disregard for anyone else, cars or pedestrians

I have never driven in Portugal or Greece, if i had, my opinions may well be different

Doug


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

I think we are missing an "All of the above " option.

Idiocy, impatience and selfish behaviour is an unfortunate human trait that is global not just pan european. 

Just my thoughts on the question.
Regards Rob.


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

I haven't driven in Spain or Portugal. Subject to that, the Greeks are the most suicidal macho drivers I have encountered. Insane overtaking in the face of oncoming traffic, again and again, on the main roads around Thessaloniki on a June weekend.

As an aside, there is no doubt in my mind that UK driving standards are getting worse. On Monday, the BMW 1-Series ahead of me _in lane 2_ of the A 4174 Ring Road made an unannounced 90 degree LEFT turn at 50 mph into a country lane. Bad enough, but he was actually overtaking a 44 tonne articulated lorry at the time. As the BMW cleared the front of the lorry he must have realised he was about to miss the exit road and just swerved hard left immediately in front of the lorry.

As the little BMW disappeared in front of the cab of the artic, I really, really believed there was going to be a fatal RTA. The lorry braked and sounded his horn, his trailer began to jacknife towards me, so I braked hard and dropped back. Luckily lane 2 behind me was clear. The lorry straightened up and went on its way. Nobody hit anything, thank god - at least, I think the BMW reached that side road without going through a hedge or rolling into a ditch, because my view was obscured by the lorry's trailer. Phew, that was a very, very, close one. Big adrenaline rush and almost a brown trouser moment.

That's the second really appalling piece of dangerous driving (not merely negligent) I've witnessed on English roads in the past fortnight. The other was on the A3 southbound towards Guildford, involving an aggressive builder's pick-up lorry with no concept of mirrors as a means of detecting other traffic, undertaking and overtaking regardless, literally forcing other smaller cars and vans out of his path. Both times I've had to take sudden evasive action to avoid being part of someone else's (almost) big accident.

Is this the Playstation Generation playing with real vehicles? Do they think that if you crash you can press the "restart game" button and not wake up (if you are lucky) in A&E?

Sorry, end of rant. Have a safe journey and be defensive out there.

SD


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

British drives are the worst in the world because we are brought up to believe we are the best as with many other things. This arrogance has seen many a return trip to the UK come tragically to an end on the Calais motorway.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I have to agree with much of the above.

There are good and bad drivers in all countries and it does not help if we reinforce national stereotypes - usually incorrectly.

Standards of driving are not improving in any country that we've driven in. To blame is the culture of constantly feeling under pressure to get from A to B as fast as possible, the increase in the number of vehicles on the road - very noticeable in France this year- and the fact that there are usually road works somewhere to hold up those who are in a hurry.

If you asked the same question about [/I] parking _ then I'd have to say that we in UK are lucky in many ways to have parking wardens ! At least it stops people simply abandoning their car where they happen to stop rather than trying to keep it out of the way of the flow of traffic. It takes a lot of skill to park a car as I have seen in Italy- for example- with only centimetres between adjacent bumpers but it is not an example of courteous driving.

G_


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*Worst drivers*

Without a doubt ....Portuguese....closely followed by Greek......and not forgetting Turkish whom consider collision avoidence a national sport.

Back home i would go for Eastbourne at between 9 - noon on a Sunday.


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

I think it's got to be the french. If you're wandering round Paris every car seems to have a dent in it. I once saw a french guy jump into his car which was parked at the side of the road. His problem was that the car behind and in front were too close for him to get out. No problem - engage first gear drive forward <crump> engage reverse <clang> drive away.
I believe this manouever is described in there highway code.


----------



## 04HBG (Dec 9, 2007)

I would gaurantee anybody from the UK going abroad for a period of 2 months or more and driving across Europe will come back into the UK get off that ferry at Dover and head for the M25 and they will see more idiots, more near accidents more speeding and certainly more cars than they have in the previous 2 months or more.
Sadly after 48 years of driving everything from HGVs to minis, mostly proffesionaly, i must say the standards of driving in the UK have gone steeply downhill, we are without doubt the worst drivers in Europe in my opinion.


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

:lol:  just to put the cat among the pigeon's - LEEDS -( I have driven all over England & continent,)and they are the worst :lol: at least in london you get a flash of indicator but in Leeds no chance :lol: 
terry


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

maddie said:


> :lol: just to put the cat among the pigeon's - LEEDS -( I have driven all over England & continent,)and they are the worst :lol: at least in london you get a flash of indicator but in Leeds no chance :lol:
> terry


Want to buy a crash hat Terry?? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Worst Drivers*

I think the question should have carried some T&Cs. Looking at the results, I do not think many of the voters have visited and or driven in all of the countries listed. Otherwsie the results would be different.

Early days I guess.


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> maddie said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: just to put the cat among the pigeon's - LEEDS -( I have driven all over England & continent,)and they are the worst :lol: at least in london you get a flash of indicator but in Leeds no chance :lol:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: I am good on the brakes :lol: :lol: & probably one of the worst culprit at not indicating :lol: :lol: :lol: 
terry


----------



## 116005 (Aug 26, 2008)

suprised no category for Delhi taxi drivers on holiday in europe..


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

In England I find its a regional thing.

London areas you signal you go thats taken as read
Norfolk you signal and wait for someone to realise you want to pull out/over and then wait again and again
Liverpool is one of the fastest places I have driven

Sundays is the worst day anywhere

Abroad
French I find OK but inpatient
Spanish lack indicaors but as long as you are confident U R ok
USA and Canada I find slow and very accomodating - although the 18n wheelers can be a law unto themselves.


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

> suprised no category for Delhi taxi drivers on holiday in europe..


or Chinese taxi drivers from Singapore.
Since it is considered unlucky to look behind you by many Chinese (in case you see a dead ancestor!) there is no chance of getting them to use their mirrors.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Drivers*

Hi

I think the Brits when driving overseas are amongst the worst drivers. Not much better on the M1 between East Midlands Airport and Sheffield either!

Russell


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

I picked Brits because I obviously see it everyday,Further afield the greeks,..once drove round the Arc de triomphe nearly messed myself  :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Russell you got the correct section of the M1 nearly always northbound too.


Forty years ago my driving instrucor advised me to beware of the flat cap and glasses driver.

Two years ago after passing my motor cycle test the examiner warned me of the back to front baseball cap wearer who appeares to be deaf.

When in an unfamiliar area i take more caution and leave a longer safetey gap to the vehicle in front.
Some idiot will always want to claim this bit of space.

Dave p


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

I've not done the course which qualifies me to make the judgement, so I have to abstain. 

Dougie.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Probably for the best :wink: :lol:


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

moblee said:


> Probably for the best :wink: :lol:


Oh yes.


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Absolutely no contest !
The Greeks win hands down. It's just like stark raving lunacy on amphetamines.
We know. Our daughter married one; and when we visit ( several times a year) we politely but firmly insist on using the buses.

And for what it's worth, they drive their boats the same way.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Thanks to all those who voted so far. Please keep on voting.

I'm very surprised to see the Brits out in front. 8O Obviously many of you have never visited Greece or Portugal. 8O The Brits are pussy cats compared with them.

Don


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

39% for the british driver, who in the hell's voting on here and have they never driven abroad! They cant have . . .


----------



## 04HBG (Dec 9, 2007)

Don Madge said:


> Thanks to all those who voted so far. Please keep on voting.
> 
> I'm very surprised to see the Brits out in front. 8O Obviously many of you have never visited Greece or Portugal. 8O The Brits are pussy cats compared with them.
> 
> Don


Hello Don,
Having never yet driven in Greece up to now i cant really comment on it but having driven in every other country on the list i would beg to disagree with you about Portugal, I have driven many many miles in Portugal over the past 5 years and always found them far steadier, safer and more curtious than most Brits today.


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

have a look at this list 
chapter


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

chapter said:


> have a look at this list
> chapter


Thats more like what i was expecting chapter!!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I have driven in many European countries without too many problems; the greeks are fast and careless but excellent c/w the Turks - they are lethal! A two laned highway up a hill means at least 4 lines of cars forcing their way up it to the detriment of those coming down or near the edge!

But driving in some Arabic countries is really exciting! Their idea is it's their road and if you were not there the accident would not have happened so it must be your fault! Even if you are sat in your lounge and an Arab driver hits your house!

In Qatar the entire driving test was taken in reverse directe dby whistles from the police who were too sensible to get in the car. They reckon if you can reverse "safely" through obstacles and into mock garages etc you are a reasonable risk to be given a licence to drive forwards. But ONLY if you are Arabic or of European extraction - if you have an Indian or Pakistani passport forget it, you have failed the test! The whisltes mean to proceed or you have failed and I have no clue how to tell the difference but I got the licence!

So there is somewhere else to consider, my votewould probably go to the Turks but are they in Europe?

In central Europe the Spanish come way up my list - particulalry around Barcelona but then driving in London is a unique experience! At red lights al drivers move off as one as the lights go to red and yellow, if you don't..... someone will be in your boot. Similalry green means go in London, as does yellow but just a little faster and red means stop only if you really must and the car in front has already.

So I suspect UK drivers may appear in some lists, similarly driving around the Rue Peripherique around Paris (or Rue Horrifique as our kids called it), is also quite an "interesting" experience (if it's moving at all). If you have been there in rush hour this would probably be high in your list!


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

In Britian i think it depends on where you live. I live in brimingham and drive through handsworth on the way to work. Nearly ever morning someone is stuck a foot from my rear bumper or overtakes me and has to cut in nearly forcing me off the road. Yet when i go to norfolk or elsewhere in the country out of big towns i never get these problems.

I was in france for a few days last week and never had any trouble. For a start the drive on the correct side of the road on a dual carrageway and when they have overtook they pull back in not sit there in the outside or middle lane like we are obsessed with doing here. I suppose they have more space than us but thats not really an excuse.

Phill


----------



## 103279 (Mar 5, 2007)

Before I went self employed and had a proper job :wink: I used to travel most of the World and have driven in most countries. I've always enjoyed driving in Germany, they are so polite.

I have to say that the Greeks and Turks are pretty bad but the standard in the UK has declined so much that I would vote for us Brits.

Not Europe I know, but the most frightening place was India [Bombay and Bangalore] The Americans and Canadians are generally quite good.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

chapter said:


> have a look at this list
> chapter


Hi Chapter,

Thanks for that.

The EU use to do a league table along the same lines but I've been unable to find it (if anybody can find it I will appreciate it) lately.

The last table I saw was before the last lot of eastern Europeans entered the EU and Greece was number 1 followed by Portugal.

People comment on the standard of driving in Turkey, it's appaling in Istanbul and the large cities/towns but outside those areas there's very little traffic due to the very high cost of fuel.

Many Turks don't own a car but use the excellent coaches for long distance travel and the "Dolmus" for local trave.

This is lane disapline Turkish style.










This is carnage on a German Autobahn.










Keep the voting going and the comments coming please.

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## 102731 (Jan 30, 2007)

In recent moths here, in the UK, I have witnessed a rapid growth in tail gating, sometimes so close you couldn't get a *** paper between bumpers.
How do you deal with these pillocks?


----------

